# Squeezecenter 7.3.2 Scanner Stopped Working



## dave (Jun 1, 2009)

Squeezecenter Scanner Stopped Working.  FreeBSD 7.3.2

This occurred after update from ports from p5-Digest-SHA1-2.11 to p5-Digest-SHA1-2.12.

Error:

```
]$ /usr/local/squeezecenter/scanner.pl
Found custom OS support file for unix
Digest::SHA1 object version 2.12 does not match bootstrap parameter 2.11 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach/DynaLoader.pm line 249.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Utils/Misc.pm line 49.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Utils/Misc.pm line 49.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Utils/PluginManager.pm line 39.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Utils/PluginManager.pm line 39.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Utils/Strings.pm line 50.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Utils/Strings.pm line 50.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Music/TitleFormatter.pm line 28.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Music/TitleFormatter.pm line 28.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Music/Info.pm line 30.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Music/Info.pm line 30.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Formats.pm line 13.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Formats.pm line 13.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Music/Artwork.pm line 29.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Music/Artwork.pm line 29.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Music/Import.pm line 48.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Music/Import.pm line 48.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/squeezecenter/scanner.pl line 42.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/squeezecenter/scanner.pl line 42.
```

Note first couple lines of error output:


```
Digest::SHA1 object version 2.12 does not match bootstrap parameter 2.11 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach/DynaLoader.pm line 249.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Utils/Misc.pm line 49.
```

Here is line 49 of /usr/local/squeezecenter/Slim/Utils/Misc.pm


```
use Digest::SHA1 qw(sha1_hex);
```

I use portmaster to update ports, and keep backup packages of older versions. So here is what I did:


```
# cd `whereis -qs p5-Digest-SHA1`
# make deinstall
# make clean
# pkg_info -x p5-Digest-SHA1
# sudo pkg_add /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup/p5-Digest-SHA1-2.11.tbz 
# pkg_info -x p5-Digest-SHA1
```

Restarted Squeezecenter:


```
# /usr/loca/etc/rc.d/squeezecenter restart
```

Scanner worked again.


----------

